# 1940s vintage meat slicer parts help



## Dabutcher (Jun 13, 2022)

I need any help you guys can give me . Im fixing up an old berkel model GA and I have a couple questions that you guys may be able to help with . I need a new belt but Im having trouble locating one . The number on the belt says 4702-5 . I cant seem to find this number or a cross for it . Also  the slide oil tube wicking material was gone . Its the flat stuff that fits into the tube . The new stuff I ran across is 50 bucks for a small piece . Have any of you used a substitute material . I was wondering if felt or flat oil lamp wicking might work . If any of you have any ideas I could surly use the help . Thanks much


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 13, 2022)

Dabutcher said:


> flat oil lamp wicking



That's the first thing I thought of...  there's all different sizes available .. 

As for the belt...  can't help there ...


----------



## pit 4 brains (Oct 7, 2022)

Can you post a pic of the belt?
Perhaps these guys can get you a belt that fits.





						Meat Slicer Belts Archives
					

Meat Slicer Belts | TB2 156, 170, 200, 220, 231, 237, 248, 266, 295, 310, 330, 345, 360, 380, 390, 400, 420, 430, 480, 510, 526, 535, 575, 598, 630, 660, 675, 725, 770, 1186 Length




					www.zzr-parts.com


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 8, 2022)

These guys might be able to help,

https://www.berkelmidwest.com/content/parts_department


----------

